# A Vote For Jeb Bush is a Vote For La Raza?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When La Raza supports a candidate for President of the United States of America, YOU SHOULD NOT VOTE FOR THAT CANDIDATE UNLESS YOU ARE AN EVIL SOCIALIST ANTI AMERICAN AND WANT THE US OF A TO BECOME A COUNTRY OF HISPANIC CRIMINALS.

Thanks

La Raza Chief: Trump a 'Name-Caller,' Jeb 'Thoughtful' on Immigration - Breitbart


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Agree


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> When La Raza supports a candidate for President of the United States of America, YOU SHOULD NOT VOTE FOR THAT CANDIDATE UNLESS YOU ARE AN EVIL SOCIALIST ANTI AMERICAN AND WANT THE US OF A TO BECOME A COUNTRY OF HISPANIC CRIMINALS.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> La Raza Chief: Trump a 'Name-Caller,' Jeb 'Thoughtful' on Immigration - Breitbart


Jeb has two heads, you know what one he is thinking with!
He has already hinted that he would continue o'slimer's open border policy allowing that trash to move in.
I will bet his wife will put him up to it.
Perhaps he is thinking about being another Mexican emperor?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

His brother George had a very liberal view on illegal immigration so it is no surprise Jeb is the same way. We need another Bush in the WH about as much as we need another Obama or Clinton.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If La Raza hates Trump, he obviously is doing something right.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I am not a smart man. I do not understand why "legal" immigrants who have come to the US of A in the past 25 years or so, seem to want more of their fellow countrymen to come here ILLEGALLY. It seems they only want to come to the US to suck the welfare system dry.

Unless I am wrong, the immigrants that came to the US of A prior to the 1990's came for Freedom and to become Americans; to work and earn their part of the American Dream. The last generation of immigrants, illegal or legal, seem to want more of their scumbag (former) countrymen to come to the US to take advantage of the freebies as well as to conform the US into a shathole similar to the country that they left.

And our elected "leaders" allow it. I do not understand it.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

They all think that they will votes from the illegals.


----------



## 33livco (Aug 8, 2015)

A reason Mexico wants to over populate border states is to take back what they believe is theirs...so the Mexican gov and schools teach it is the duty of the young to go into our border states and help Mexico re claim the territory for Mexico.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

33livco said:


> A reason Mexico wants to over populate border states is to take back what they believe is theirs...so the Mexican gov and schools teach it is the duty of the young to go into our border states and help Mexico re claim the territory for Mexico.


Good point.

PS Welcome to the forum. Head on over to the Introduction section and introduce yourself. :encouragement:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

REPOST FROM A PREVIOUS THREAD.

My cousins father law now deceased who was VP of Northrup Aircraft said over forty yeas ago,
The Mexicans in SOCAL had long range plan to swamp SOCAL with mex nationals, 
and when they had a majority vote to return SOCAL territory to that sewer south of the border.
At the time it was estimated it would take 60 years.
This was not speculation by nobody's but a government think tank.
The finding was part of a security research program related to the manufacture of military aircraft,
and the security screening of prospective employees, and their loyalties.

This all falls within the socialist plans to destroy this country, and the turd in chief is leading the way.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I am not a smart man. I do not understand why "legal" immigrants who have come to the US of A in the past 25 years or so, seem to want more of their fellow countrymen to come here ILLEGALLY. It seems they only want to come to the US to suck the welfare system dry.
> 
> Unless I am wrong, the immigrants that came to the US of A prior to the 1990's came for Freedom and to become Americans; to work and earn their part of the American Dream. The last generation of immigrants, illegal or legal, seem to want more of their scumbag (former) countrymen to come to the US to take advantage of the freebies as well as to conform the US into a shathole similar to the country that they left.
> 
> And our elected "leaders" allow it. I do not understand it.


About sums it up.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Illegal aliens from Mexico have been coming here to get money to take back home for a very long time. About the only time it ever slowed down was during the depression and the "dust bowl" years. work and money was not available so they stayed home. Once they found that they could get benefits from the government by having a child here it became a real bonanza for them.

The only way to stop it is to stop the employers with big fines that make it too expensive to hire "cheap" labor.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Illegal aliens from Mexico have been coming here to get money to take back home for a very long time. About the only time it ever slowed down was during the depression and the "dust bowl" years. work and money was not available so they stayed home. Once they found that they could get benefits from the government by having a child here it became a real bonanza for them.
> 
> The only way to stop it is to stop the employers with big fines that make it too expensive to hire "cheap" labor.


Plus a big ass wall (deep and wide) and shoot to kill orders at the border. And by reducing the welfare state...and eliminate anchor baby BS...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A wall at the border reminds me of Berlin... was it there to keep outsiders out or the people within the walls in? The answer is BOTH. We don't need a wall - I don't even want a wall. I just want the borders enforced. Take all those 100 mile check points and put them on the border looking for folks crossing illegally into the USA. Harassing citizens does not make us safer.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> When La Raza supports a candidate for President of the United States of America, YOU SHOULD NOT VOTE FOR THAT CANDIDATE UNLESS YOU ARE AN EVIL SOCIALIST ANTI AMERICAN AND WANT THE US OF A TO BECOME A COUNTRY OF HISPANIC CRIMINALS.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> La Raza Chief: Trump a 'Name-Caller,' Jeb 'Thoughtful' on Immigration - Breitbart


And so was a vote for the last two POS, er IM-POTUS named Bush


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Anyone La Raza supports is definitely I wont be supporting even if hell should freeze over!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

We get rid of ALL THE DEAD WOOD each spring. A HUGE brush fire , if some of you could bring those BUSHES , they could add to the confligration. 

But the smell would be bad, with that kind of stumpage, maybe you could just dump them in the ocean.

And I'd stay away from gulf seafood for a year.


----------

